
Show HN: Covid-19 in Charts, a web app that visualizes the Covid-19 data - evrimfeyyaz
https://covid19.evrim.io
======
evrimfeyyaz
If you are interested in seeing the source code, the app is open source:
[https://github.com/evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-in-
charts](https://github.com/evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-in-charts)

I have also separated the part that fetches and formats the data into a
library that you can use:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/@evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-api](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@evrimfeyyaz/covid-19-api)

